# [SOLVED] Age of Empire Problem



## kkchen88 (Feb 7, 2009)

Please help me solve this problem.thank you.before this problem appear i still can play This game nicely.
after click the icon it appear:
1)
The procedure entry point GetExtendedTcp Table could not located in dynamic link library IPHLPAPI.DLL.

2)
after click ok:
Age of Empires III requires at least a 64 MB video card. This computer appears to have a 0 MB video card. If you wish to upgrade your computer, please contact your computer manufacturer for any necessary assistance.

System information: 2700 MHz, 3328 MB, 0 MB (vendorID 10de, deviceID 622)

(I can play other game example tiberium 3 with higest quality,imposible Age of empire tell me that 0 mb video card in my pc)
PLease help meray::sigh:


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Age of Empire Problem*

hello kkchen88 and welcome to TSF

for the first problem, navigate to C:\windows\system32 and find the file IPHLPAPI.DLL and copy it to AoE directory
for the other problem, uninstall your current video drivers and use driver sweeper from my sig to remove the drivers remains (only the video drivers) and then install a fresh copy of the drivers (the latest drivers)


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Age of Empire Problem*

try running AOE 2 under compatibility mode

right click on the game's .exe
properties
compatibility
run as Administrator
run as XP SP2

do what RockmasterR says first though


----------



## kkchen88 (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Age of Empire Problem*



RockmasteR said:


> hello kkchen88 and welcome to TSF
> 
> for the first problem, navigate to C:\windows\system32 and find the file IPHLPAPI.DLL and copy it to AoE directory
> for the other problem, uninstall your current video drivers and use driver sweeper from my sig to remove the drivers remains (only the video drivers) and then install a fresh copy of the drivers (the latest drivers)


thank you,is working,i love u and this forum!!:heartlove


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Age of Empire Problem*

Glad it helped, please mark this thread as solved under thread tools


----------

